# NPK and Excel



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

What would be a similar product from Greg Watson?

**** It should read NPK and Flourish, not excel ****


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

N = KNO3
K = K2SO4 (but the K in KNO3 is usually enough K for most tanks)
P = KH2PO4

As far as I know, there is no generic replacement for an Excel type product


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

N = KNO3
K = K2SO4 
P = KH2PO4

and the CSM+B... would that work?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes.


----------

